# A hardgainer Guide to Weight Gain and Muscle Building



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

This is a really good read.  I couldn't copy and paste it so i just added the link.

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/bodybuilding-supplements-guides/hardgainer-weight-gain-guide-1.htm


----------



## tee (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice O. How the hell did they make it so you cant copy & paste????? Asses!!!


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 2, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Nice O. How the hell did they make it so you cant copy & paste????? Asses!!!



they can disable those options


----------



## tee (Jul 2, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> they can disable those options


You're a computer geek, how do I enable them???


----------

